# Hidden backyard treasures, the start to building a G gauge camp car



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

Hidden backyard treasures, the start to building a G gauge camp car 
Recently, after completing Ozark’s Dolbeer Steam Donkey with a haul back gear,
I started doing more research on either building a steam logging crane or some G gauge camp cars,
which were inspired by Bachmann’s new ON30 camp cars. 


The problem is that it would appear that ON30 is a more popular scale to work with, thus there seems to be a verity of backwoods logging cars, buildings, etc. 
Anyway so I’ve been doing a fair amount of research both on the dolbeer engine with concepts of eventually making an animated and or possibly live steam version, as well steam cranes, camp cars and so on.. 


Ironically about a mile from my home, there’s a what I saw as some sort of strange rail car that looks sort of like it had been converted from an extra long boxcar, I couldn’t have been more work and I realized that it was in fact a logging camp car that looks like it had been made into some sort of farmers storage shed.. 



l feel like I'm computer illiterate, once I figure out how to post pictures to the form.. I’ll add some of the camp car and my steam donkey..


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS, Kristene. 

Sounds like you have a great project in the works. 

If you would consider to upgrade to a "First Class" membership, you will get free web storage space and can link the photos from there. 

You can also link images from other storage sites on the web by linking them using [ img]www.webspaceimage.jpg[/img ] Leave the space out after the first [ and before the last ]. I put spaces in just to show the link. 

Images are limited to 800 wide.









There's also a tutorial available under "RESOURCES", then FAQ....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, follow the tuitorial for posting pics, I use the 1st class storage so posting pics is kinda seamless. 

As Stan says, once you have your URL http://gold.mylargescale.com/vsmith/burnshand.jpg you can post with the image icon in the posting window to get [*img]http://gold.mylargescale.com/vsmith/burnshand.jpg[*/img] (omit the *) should give you a posted image 










Kitbashing...
Welcome to the Dark Side




One thing nice about the On30 stuff is that they make nice models to upscale into large scale models.


----------



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

does anyone have any records or pictures of camp cars that Western Pacific railroad 1862–1870 pre-merger with central pacific, the particular car, that very much appears to be a camp car that I'm looking at has a builders/owners plate that indicates it was orriginally owned by the WP railroad.. 

this project has turned into a full research project.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

this project has turned into a full research project 
That's half the fun - welcome to mylargescale ! 

When you've finished searching the web, try searching Google Books. They seem to have a lot of obsolete stuff. 

P.S. if you email me your photo, I'll make it magically appear here. (Though as Dwight says, it's better to support the site by joining!)


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes Yes welcome to the forum................







Best Train info on the web here................


----------



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks.. I also am a fan of the FB page


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks, I did some poking on your page, lol I didn't realize you were the same person who wrote the article(s) for garden railways a couple of months ago.. interesting thoughts.. I have an older books quite possibly no longer published, one deals specially with making figures of different scales, one is the model makers handbook, and then finally one called the complete book of making miniatures.. 

ironically when I started getting to making “doll houses” and other miniatures when I wanted learn to make some clothes for my various dolls this then led to using various media, masking tape and toilette paper rolls to make furniture and various sculptures this soon had me enrolled in a community summer class on making doll houses and then later into an arts magnate school.. eventually leading into a hybrid background in arts that lead to electrical mechanical engineering with a fascination involving history, mechanical motion, green energies with a interest still within the arts.. 


plus it doesn’t help that I’ve grown up in a railroad family.. 


the interesting thing about steam locomotives, is that by modern standards the concepts are antiquated, and while the methods which where used to create steam were not green by themselves those same basic principles are utilized by geothermal plants to generate electricity.. effectively creating green energy.. but while I hesitate to say there’s something romantic about the era of steam.. operating live steam become a living energy that once harnessed can produce amazing results.. 


so anyway.. Recently due to not really having time/money and/or an area where I can really build perm, garden railway.. also partly due to the chickens and guinea hens taking dust baths in the flower beds it’s extra difficult to maintain outdoor rails for electrically bound, let alone live steam.. thus I’ve shifted to working on mobile diorama’s on flat cars.. 


in those projects I’ve been looking at various figures, trying to avoid scratch building them.. or even extensively modifying them but alas I don’t think I’ll be able to fully avoid that . 


as part of the that I was looking at using Ozarks flat beds with their sierra trucks.. I’m familiar with Ozarks steam donkey and am happy with it as a static model.. but am a little concerned with their rolling stock based upon the steam donkey.. 


presently I’ve two a couple of Bachmann big haulers which are getting kit bashed.. and a AMS and Bachman spectrum flat cars, which will be weathered one is being used for the base diorama.. 


so after my lengthy email does anyone have any experience with Ozarks rolling stock, and specifically the sierra trucks which they use? are they serviceable and sprung similar to Bachmann’s or AMS? – I’m personally leaning towards the AMS trucks..


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

it’s extra difficult to maintain outdoor rails for electrically bound, let alone live steam..
Kristine, 

Many of us have abandoned electrical rails - we use batteries in/on the loco with an r/c link. Like live steam, you can run anywhere, anytime. There's lots of details in the RC/Battery forum. 

leaning towards the AMS trucks 
If AMS has a weak link, its trucks. They are pretty and robust, but for some reason they haven't quite got the kinetic bit right. Adding ball bearings can help. 
That being said, I have both a Bachmann and an AMS flatcar and both are very nice and both roll fine. 

We've had a few threads recently about trucks of one kind or another. Can I suggest you use Google to search them out - try "site:mylargescale.com trucks" in the search box. 
This thread http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx has photos of several, including the Ozark.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

[ img]www.webspaceimage.jpg[/img ] I don't think the image tags mentioned work anymore Stan. One has to use the html code for posting images *< img src="URLofPhoto" />* (eliminate the spaces after "") - not too much more difficult once used a few times.

Welcome aboard Kristine!! Always room for one more.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just sign up for photobucket, the tags are made automatically, just copy and paste plus its free.


----------

